# Green and Rotkeil breeding



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,
Here are some pics of the my Green (Male) and Rotkeil Severums tending to their eggs laid Aug 19 on a rock. They laid right after I removed all my africans from the tank.




























The fry hatched today (photos coming) after 3 days of tending. The wigglers were move to a piece of driftwood but keep falling into the gravel and getting stuck. Any suggestions on how to keep these fry alive?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Surface looks too porous, Offer a chunk of slate. For some reason really flat surfaces except egg adherence better, or even fine stuff like terra cotta... perhaps water conditions dictate egg adherence also and some more seasoned breeders will step in on this!! COngrats on your success so far!! Handsome fish!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

congr.... lots eggs


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

egg fry are so small: this worked for me: boil greens, and inoculate with pond water (but you need a little time for this to work); 
surprisingly, my jewel spawn went to work on "something" growing on my small sponge filters!
and Hikari first bites; most stores, and/or members have them
club members like Scholz had micro eels, but a lot of members are on vacation right now
(I'm NOT claiming I'm an expert on egg fry; just starting as well)


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think next time I might move the eggs to a separate tank as the male green has been snacking on the wigglers all day. I am now down to about 25 - with large yolks attached. They have been moved again to another piece of driftwood.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Just want to say congrats! I never had any fish breed for me except for guppies (I actually hadn't had fish in a while, not counting my lonly betta), so can't help you there.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Update: the pair laid their 2nd brood 5 days ago and they hatched yesterday. This time I moved the whole rock to a 20 gal tank on day 2. I only lost a couple of eggs during the move even though the eggs were out of water while I transfered them to the tank in the basement. 

To set-up the 20 gal:
- I covered the intake of the aquaclear filter with a net to prevent the juv from being sucked up
- I also added a bubbler for the first 2 days. It was turned off once they hatched.
- I also move some to a floating "breeder" but they are so small that can get through the grooves in the side. I used a turkey baster to move them
- the substrate is a mix of fine sand and gravel.

I will let you know how the feeding goes starting tomorrow as the egg sacs are being absorbed quickly. I have about 500+ wigglers right now 

This will be the last brood for this pair as I have posted the male green. I am moving to pure Rotkeils - hopefully they pair up.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Pics of the wigglers/fry 3 days old:








They are still hanging out on the rock. There are a "few" of them 








Feeding with a turkey baster - "first bites". Note the dead unhatched white eggs - not too many


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

The fry started swimming today. Their eyes also are now clear.
So - 3 days as eggs, 6 days as wigglers with yolk sacs, and free swimming at 9 days after the eggs ever laid. 
They still cluster together but are now all off the rock.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oh wow.. nice pix

what kinda camera do you use?


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

They were taken with a Canon Powershot A620 - macro setting.....not a fancy camera


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

those are awesome pics.
thanks for letting us share in your success.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

My female Rotkeil has a new tank mate - a male F1 Rotkeil. With only 2 weeks in the tank together the two have laid eggs today Sept 28 (19 days after her last bunch of eggs). It seemed to be triggered by me putting her favorite rock back in the tank.









New guy








Happy couple - the orange is ALL eggs probably >800








I was nervous about introducting a new male - but the two hit it off right away. Male left / female right


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

awesome looking fish and fry


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome , thks for sharing!


----------

